# よっぱらい



## nicole0087

In this sentence "妻は、さもいやそうに「よっぱらい！」と言った." what is the original form of "よっぱらい"? Is "...そうに" means "looks like"?

Thank you


----------



## Aoyama

The original form of よっぱらい (a drunken , someone who is drunk) comes from the verb 酔う, *yo-u*　(酔っ払い is the usual writing, where you can recognize 酔 in chinese ...).そうに usually means looks like but I don't understand here *さもいや*そうに.


----------



## almostfreebird

さも＝あたかも＝as if...

さもいやそうに......as if she disliked it so much


Sorry I cannot explain the nuance.


----------



## nicole0087

Thank you for both of your explainations!

And could you please tell me about when should I use a word in the form of "...ぱらい"? I think it probably is a useful form in Japanese.

Thanks


----------



## almostfreebird

I can think of only one word.

かっ*ぱらい*（kapparai)＝どろぼう＝snatcher=sneak thief

I'm not sure whether it's the same use as よっ*ぱらい*(yopparai), and it's a little old-fashoned term I think.


----------



## Aoyama

There are other expressions, like 門前払い...
We need Flaminius for that. Yoroshiku !


----------



## nicole0087

Flaminius, please


----------



## etudian

While we wait to hear from Flaminius, let me tell you what I've found. It appears that よっぱらい is the only word in current use that ends in ぱらい (parai). It is the only such entry in my electronic version of 明鏡国語辞典. There are only three other such entries listed in my electronic version of 広辞苑: かっぱらい, しっぱらい（尻払い・後払い）, and すっぱらい（すっ払い）. There are many words ending in はらい or ばらい (barai). For example, 支払い、後払い、厄払い、人払い.


----------



## Flaminius

I feel nothing but honour to be sought after by fellow posters.  Here is my¥ 2.

I always associate _yopparai _with several other "harau" words such as うりはらう (colloquially, うっぱらう), とりはらう (colloq. とっぱらう). The two latter verbs respectively mean "sell something completely" and "take something down completely." In case of _yopparau_ and _yopparai_, too, the "parau" part implies intensity of the action; to become completely inebriate.

Caution:
This is by no means an etymology but a glimpse of the connotations provided for _yopparai _as it is viewed in the web of meanings in the synchonic system of today's Japanese.

Flam


----------

